# Humber Tugs



## peteb (Apr 24, 2007)

70th Birthday Party for ex Humber Tugs and U.T.C. Skipper Jim Maulgue, to be held at the Sportsman pub, Hedon Road, Hull. Saturday evening 10th November. All tug men, ex tugmen, friends and relations from both sides of the River will be welcome.


----------



## John Dryden (Sep 26, 2009)

peteb is that the same Jim who likes Giunness used to drink in the Cat?


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Known Jim for more than 60 years, it was him that gave me my nickname "cueball", we lived down the same street as school kids.


----------

